# Leeds march and rally for peace - 10th September



## rebel warrior (Aug 1, 2005)

Leeds Coalition Against the War have organised a march through town and a rally for peace on Saturday September 10th, assemble 12 noon outside Leeds City Art Gallery.  

Email leedscoalitionagainstthewar@yahoo.co.uk for more details or to help get involved in building it.   I will add more details about this when I know more.

I know this is 'politics' but it should be quite an important protest for the city and the region in general - I think people are planning to come from as far as Manchester to this...


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 1, 2005)

*Not Forgetting...*

Leeds United are at home that day too: that might make the march a touch 'lively'


----------



## rebel warrior (Aug 1, 2005)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> Leeds United are at home that day too: that might make the march a touch 'lively'



Who are they playing?  Oh, Brighton.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 1, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> Who are they playing?  Oh, Brighton.



Exactly: no trouble from them, I surmise...


----------



## rednblack (Aug 2, 2005)

i wonder if a certain "new" alliance will put in an appearance?


----------



## rebel warrior (Aug 2, 2005)

Who knows?  
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124378


----------



## oisleep (Aug 2, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i wonder if a certain "new" alliance will put in an appearance?



ern & wow


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i wonder if a certain "new" alliance will put in an appearance?



The special needs disco that is the 'learning disability' alliance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I know this is 'politics' but it should be quite an important protest for the city and the region in general - I think people are planning to come from as far as Manchester to this...


why is it an "important protest"? will it fill the empty coffers of the leeds corporation? will it be marching via burntollett bridge? is it some manner of sponsored demonstration? will it be attracting new investment to the region?

why - i ask again - is it important for the city & the region?

oh - and how far away is manchester from leeds? in the past i've travelled several hundred miles for a demonstration. and i am certain that it is further from london to leicester (for instance) than it is from manchester to leeds.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> why is it an "important protest"? will it fill the empty coffers of the leeds corporation? will it be marching via burntollett bridge? is it some manner of sponsored demonstration? will it be attracting new investment to the region?
> 
> why - i ask again - is it important for the city & the region?
> 
> oh - and how far away is manchester from leeds? in the past i've travelled several hundred miles for a demonstration. and i am certain that it is further from london to leicester (for instance) than it is from manchester to leeds.



I dont mean to defend rebel, but pickman you are being dense, most of the bomber suspects come from leeds or dewsbury, we have a thriving fascist scene and the nationalist lliance are on the up. A display of community and of unity would be a good thing.

I reckon i want the march for differnt reasons then rebel, ie a platform for organising with different communities against the racist overtones of government and the rise of hard core fascism in our area.

A-b marching is bad and tedious but west yorks needs a bit of solidarity at the moment


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> I dont mean to defend rebel, but pickman you are being dense, most of the bomber suspects come from leeds or dewsbury, we have a thriving fascist scene and the nationalist lliance are on the up. A display of community and of unity would be a good thing.
> 
> I reckon i want the march for differnt reasons then rebel, ie a platform for organising with different communities against the racist overtones of government and the rise of hard core fascism in our area.
> 
> A-b marching is bad and tedious but west yorks needs a bit of solidarity at the moment


what about all the bomb suspects that come from london? i think there've been somewhat more arrests of people from london than from people up north. let's see - two from stockwell, two from new southgate, one from finchley, two in west london - how many leeds &c?

& from what rebel says, this march has little to do with the recent bombings in london... i remain to be convinced.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> what about all the bomb suspects that come from london? i think there've been somewhat more arrests of people from london than from people up north. let's see - two from stockwell, two from new southgate, one from finchley, two in west london - how many leeds &c?
> 
> & from what rebel says, this march has little to do with the recent bombings in london... i remain to be convinced.



Ther march is pony if people do it well its up to them!

I think proportionally two from leeds i think with another two in dewsbury im not to sure, its quite a lot for a small area.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2005)

...


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

Will the SWP allow Muslim youth to shout their own chants on this demo?  Or will they carry on supporting the conservative muslim 'elders' in shutting them up, anbd threatening to 'tell their parents', a la Beeston?


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Will the SWP allow Muslim youth to shout their own chants on this demo?  Or will they carry on supporting the conservative muslim 'elders' in shutting them up, anbd threatening to 'tell their parents', a la Beeston?



That was funny SWP were absolute religious arse licking conservatives that day (not unusual) and let several mullah/immams on a platform as well as nuns, priests and god knows what pervy bastards. The youth were side lined and hopped on a bus quick ish.

Before people shout lies, i talked to the young people and sat of and watched it in a pub!

Who next the pope. hes to liberla though


----------



## rebel warrior (Sep 6, 2005)

Speakers at the rally include Jeremy Corbyn MP, Salma Yaqoob, and David Shayler.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2005)

ooh David Shayler!  yummy!!  why keep promoting that wanker?

is he going to stand there and go 'ere, I used to keep files on you, and you, and you...'

A waste of space.  And a shit.


----------



## rebel warrior (Sep 6, 2005)

To be fair, he did stand down in the Sedgefield by election to let Reg Keys make a better impact...


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2005)

so, the best thing he did, was to quit.  twice!

he should try and make it three out of three.


----------

